# New western Canadian ACL's for me!



## Canadacan (Feb 25, 2016)

This is a 22 bottle lot that I just got in today, it consists of 11 from Alberta...4 of them are Drumheller Bottling works, 9 from Saskatchewan and 2 Wishing Well's.
A few are bottles I've never seen (all 4 Drumheller bottles)...but most of them I have seen but just never had an opportunity to acquire them.


 

One cool thing, well there is several about theses bottles  is I was able to add 5 beehive tops to the collection in one go!....4 more to do the black marker highlighting on, ...I now have 9 of this style (beehive top)


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 25, 2016)

Those are all very cool. Congrats! Especially the 'beehive' bottles. All 5 are from different bottlers?


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 25, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Those are all very cool. Congrats! Especially the 'beehive' bottles. All 5 are from different bottlers?


Thanks!... no they are from 4 different bottlers.. the first two are from Drumheller Bottling works, one embossed the other in white ACL.


----------



## RCO (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm not really sure how many beehive top bottles I have there were some used in Ontario , I saw one for Brighton bottling works in an antique store recently but didn't buy it. I've had or seen a few others over the years . there is definity  a number from Ontario

 don't think I've seen a bottle from Drumheller before either but I don't see a lot of alberta bottles


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes I would think there would be quite a few from Ontario?...but maybe there were more popular in western Canada. This is a cropped pic of the bottles above...all Alberta bottles.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 28, 2016)

Can we also see the caps?

Very nice.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey Bear!...welcome back  Yes here you go!....I added a better photo of the Drumheller bottles. The first one being the earliest I have seen so far...it would have had a paper label, boy would I like to see one of those!



These are the crowns I received as a little bonus! I have to assume the 'Big 5' was the name of their flavor line and I'm not sure if they used them on all of the bottles pictured.
The Coke ones are probably pre 1945 as after that time Coke was shown as Coca-Cola Ltd.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 29, 2016)

Interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 9, 2016)

Added some more stuff from the same contact, pretty much cleaned him out!....I just love my Calgary 6 pack carton!
Also got an earlier version of SunCrest with out the checkered pattern on the bottom...it's from the same bottler as the Maple Leaf Beverages.


----------



## upnorth (Mar 9, 2016)

Cool. Good day gentlemen, this is my first post. I have collected bottles 2-3 times in my life and gave them all away twice. I am starting to pick a few more up again as I still have a thing for them. I have had that Prince Albert Mineral water bottle many times. And I believe that I have a Regina Bottlers right now. I do a lot of metal detecting and I greatly appreciate finding old bottles or marbles while detecting. I have two tips from my own experience : 1. Look up the sides of hills out on the prairies that are close to old farms or communities. If you find brown rusting metal, go up through the bush and start shoveling. You can see the old farm dump sites before the brush leafs up. 2. If you are near a decent sized river or creek wade it during a low water period, polarized sunglasses take the glare off. At one place in particular I found a lot of old bottles that way. Now I just pick up anything interesting while detecting.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 9, 2016)

upnorth welcome! Canadacan , you got some great Canadian stuff! Keep it coming! My Dad's relatives were from Canada, so I am half Canadian myself. Good Day!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 9, 2016)

upnorth yes welcome to the site!....What area of Sask. are you in?....I was born in Regina!, we still have a lot of family out that way.

Thanks iggyworf!....I just love to share and glad a few people get to see stuff from other regions of the continent. Funny thing you mention being half Canadian!....We have big USA roots on my wife's side, her mom is American and lived in Canada most of her adult life...recently became a Canadian citizen. She has Aunts in California...little contact though, and She has Aunt & Uncle in Delta Colorado...along with Grandpa and cousins....Grandma sadly passed away a few short years ago from cancer.....we have made a few road trip down there, best time of our lives!...love road trips!
Then on my Dad's side, my Great grandfather was from the USA and migrated to Canada in the early...say 1907-1910 ish period....also before he came my Grandfather was born at Lake Henry, Minnesota in 1903. 
My Grandfather on my mom's side was also an American citizen....born in Tampa Florida in 1897....he Came to Canada with his Pioneering family in 1906.
We have pretty deep roots to the USA.:flag:

This is the cover of my family tree on my Dad's side.....yea I had 43 cousins!!!...don't even know them all...several have passed on.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 9, 2016)

Cool history Canadacan. Thanx for sharin. One of my sisters has recently got into ancestry.com to do our Dad's side and my Mom is hooked on it checking her side.


----------

